# Software Gestion Servicio Tecnico



## JAVOMAN (Sep 6, 2007)

Necesito algun programa para gestion de un pequeño taller k tengo, me dedico a la reparacion de PC ,equipos de audio,televisores , etc, y a futuro la venta de alguna k otro repuesto y cosas asi, ya busque por toda la red, y no encuentro nada,todos son demos y tenes k pagar una fortuna para habilitarlos,      asi k estoy aki en mi pagina preferida buscando la ayuda de todos ustedes, a ver si tienen algo por alli, desde ya saludos para todos



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Sigue al pie de la letra las Reglas de cortesía en Internet, es indispensable para poder participar.
> 
> Escribir de manera correcta y legible para todos.


----------



## ariel (Sep 6, 2007)

Lo que busacas es una base de datos, y si cuestan una fortuna dependiendo de las caracteristicas que deses, si tu taller es pequeño te recomendaria que uses, exel, y si no quieres pagar la licencia OpenOffice.org calc, que viene a ser un muy buen equivalente de exel.


----------



## JV (Sep 7, 2007)

No son el gran software pero te pueden servir:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/Software/EDGA.zip
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/software/Taller.zip

Saludos..


----------



## JAVOMAN (Sep 23, 2007)

muchas gracias estan buenos los 2 programas , los estoy probando


----------



## aerodesliza (Oct 2, 2007)

Tambien estaba buscando algo igual si quieres puedes probar con el MONICA


----------

